# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  FONT Embedding

## m * h * d

با سلام 
من چه طوری یک فونت رو در برنامه مدفون کنم که در صورتی که کاربر فونت رو نداشته باشه
فونت رو از توی مسیر وب لود کنه

----------


## fakhravari

شما باید ابتدا فونت را به فرمتهای موجود تبدیل کنید و در یک CSS فراخونی کنید
@font-face {
    font-family: 'F_Ziba';
    src:url('BZiba.eot?#') format('eot'),   
          url('BZiba.woff') format('woff'),
          url('BZiba.ttf') format('truetype');
}

.F_Ziba
{
  font-family : 'F_Ziba';
  font-size : 24px;
}
فرمت ها eot-woff-woff
<html dir="rtl">

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="fa">
 <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0">
<title>New Page 1</title>
    <link href="StyleSheet.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
 
</head>

<body>
<div class="F_Mtra">محمد حسین فخراوری</div>
<div class="F_Lts">محمد حسین فخراوری</div>
<div class="F_Traffic">محمد حسین فخراوری</div>
<div class="F_Ziba">محمد حسین فخراوری</div>
<div class="T_Nsim">محمد حسین فخراوری</div>
<div class="T_Naz">محمد حسین فخراوری</div>
</body>

</html>

----------


## Saman Hashemi

البته با jQuery  میشه همچین کاری انجام داد...!

----------


## p.parsaee

بهترين روش، همون روشي هست كه آقاي فخراوري اينجا بيان كرد. در اين صورت فونتتون توي كليه مرورگرهاي تحت وب از جمله اينترنت اكسپلورر نسخه 6  قابل استفاده خواهد بود!

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
تو انتخاب فونت   رایجترین روش همین  font-face  هست ..ولی متاسفانه تو خیلی از فونت های فارسی جواب نمیده و تو ff کلمات رو جدا میکنه از هم..البته برای حل این مسله هم راه حل های هست ..
ولی بهترین روش که جوابشم پس داده و نسخه فارسی هم به صورت نرم افزاری داره پلاگین Cufon هست که ترجمه شده به فارسی اون Bifon  هست ..کار باهاش راحته من اینو پیشنهاد می کنم..
موفق باشی..

----------


## kaboom

ببخشید اقای فخراوری من توی یه قالب وردپرس چطور استفاده کنم  این کد هارو... مثلا در قسمت منو که خودش پر از div  و class هست چطوری این  کلاس ها رو دوباره تعریف کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام
من asp کار میکنم .  وردپرس  تا حالا برسی نکردم

----------


## ali.poorbazargan

> ببخشید اقای فخراوری من توی یه قالب وردپرس چطور استفاده کنم  این کد هارو... مثلا در قسمت منو که خودش پر از div  و class هست چطوری این  کلاس ها رو دوباره تعریف کنم؟؟؟؟؟


شما با استفاده از دستور العمل های گفته شده در اینجا عمل کنید .
فایل های bifon-1.1b.min.js و  cufon-1.10.min.js و  فایل جاوای ساخته شده با bifon که پسوند js داره رو توی مسیر اصلی که وردپرستون رو نصب کردید آپ کنید .
توی تمپلیتی که استفاده میکنید فایل css رو با دقت ویرایش کنید طبق دستور العمل گفته شده، و بعد توی همه صفحاتی که میخواین از فونت استفاده کنید اسکریپت ها رو اوایل صفحه جایی که بین دستوری نباشه وارد کنید .
امیدوارم واضح باشه.

----------


## ali.poorbazargan

دوستان من از bifon استفاده کردم و مشکل فونت به طور کامل حل شد، ولی مشکل دیگه ای که دارم اینه که وقتی از این اسکریپت استفاده میکنم تصاویر لود نمیشه توی اون قسمت .
لطفا راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## minaalamshahi

@font-face    {     font-family: 'B Yekan';    
     src: url('../../../DirFont/Yekan.eot?#') format('eot'),   
   url('../../../DirFont/Yekan.woff') format('woff'),   
    url('../../../DirFont/Yekan.ttf') format('truetype');  
 }          body {    
font-family:'B Yekan' ,BYekan,Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;  
  
 
}

مشکل این کد چیه که روی فایر فاکس نشون نمیده

----------

